# Mauersand, Maurersand



## _daniel_ (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

Ist Maurersand und Mauersand das Gleiche ?? Habe schon alles durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden. Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Mercedesfreund (18. März 2009)

*AW: Mauersand, Maurersand*

Mauersand zum mauern ,Putzsand zum putzen , Maurersand gibt es nicht


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2009)

*AW: Mauersand, Maurersand*

Hallo Daniel,

Also ich kenn grob diese Arten Sand, die man so auch bei Sand/Kiesgruben bekommen kann:

Putzsand - meist recht Lehmhaltig, bräunliche Farbe, gesiebt (zum Mauern und Putzen)
Estrichsand - kaum Lehmanteile, eher grau als Braun, gesiebt (für Fundamente/Betonplatten)
Kabelsand - ähnlich Estrichsand, gesiebt, keine scharfkantigen Steinchen drinnen (zum verlegen von Erdkabeln)
Füllsand - meist brauner, Steinhaltiger "grober" Sand ( minderwertigster Sand auch "Karnickelsand" genannt )

Je nachdem, was du damit machen willst, benötigst du halt den richtigen Sand.   Also, wat willst du tun?


----------



## _daniel_ (18. März 2009)

*AW: Mauersand, Maurersand*

Hi Joachim,

Ich war auf der Suche nach Verlegesand und im Baumarkt haben sie mir gesagt, dass Verlegesand Mauersand wäre . Maurersand ist ja Verlegesand und deswegen wollte ich wissen ob Mauersand und Maurersand das Gleiche ist um sicherzugehen, dass das auch Verlegesand ist, den ich für meine Pflanzen brauche.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## schilfgrün (18. März 2009)

*AW: Mauersand, Maurersand*

Maurersand ist Quetschsand, besser aber ist Flussand
mach den Mischer voll mit Mauersand
bis Du Dich bringst um den Verstand
und ziehst die Mauer bis zum Rand
dann bist Du außer Rand und Band
hast großartiges geschaffen
und kannst darüber lachen


----------



## Annett (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mauersand, Maurersand*

Hallo Daniel.

Ich vermute, Du suchst den Verlegesand nicht für seine ursprüngliche Verwendung (Gehwegplatten verlegen/Fugen ausfüllen etc.), sondern als Teichsubstrat?

Dafür kannst Du jeden Sand nehmen. Allerdings wird der Verlegesand empfohlen, weil er einen gewissen Anteil roten Lehm enthält, der für das Pflanzenwachstum etwas förderlicher sein soll.
Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mal ein entsprechendes Experiment angelegt, in welchem ich Putzsand (mit Lehm) und Estrichsand als Substrat miteinander verglich.
Unterdessen sieht man zwischen den beiden Schalen keinen Unterschied mehr.
Hier mal das Thema, in welchem auf Seite 3 die Bilder meiner Versuchsschalen zu finden sind. Ich werde dort heute mal neue dazu stellen.

Als wir letztes Jahr neuen, lehmhaltigen Sand für Innenputz anliefern ließen, stand auf dem Lieferschein der Sandgrube "Verlegesand".


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mauersand, Maurersand*

Aber Achtung beim Spielsand, der verdichtet meiner Meinung nach zu sehr und ist somit nicht geeignet. Meistens kann man beim Baumakrt auch losen Rheinsand kaufen. Ich habe den in nen großen grünen Laubsack gefüllt abtransportiert und zum füllen der Aerifizierlöcher in meinem Rasen benutzt.


----------



## _daniel_ (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mauersand, Maurersand*

Danke für die Antworten. Jetzt weiß ich das dies der richtige Sand ist.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## McFarland (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mauersand, Maurersand*

#Ich hab zuletzt fürs Aquarium simplen Baukies genommen. Das ist der Sand/Kies der für Magermörtel gut ist. Sieht optisch sehr gut aus, hat einen leichten Lehmanteil und verwirbelt nicht komplett... den werde ich wohl auch für meinen Bachlauf nehmen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mauersand, Maurersand*

Bei uns sagt man auch "umgangsprachlich" Maurersand,..

eigentlich ein "Abfallprodukt" da zuviel Lehmanteil drinnen ist. (zum Mauern)

Aber genau den habe ich gebraucht, wo ich meinen Filtergraben befüllen wollte..
Meine Lösung war "Rheinsand" (weil man hier im Umkreis von 50km nix anderes bekommt) und 3 Säcke Lehm (die waren teurer als der cm3 Sand)

Ansonsten sind mir die Pflanzen zu schnell wechgespüllt worden..

mfG.


----------



## andreas w. (21. März 2009)

*AW: Mauersand, Maurersand*

aaaallsooooo:

klugsch.eissermodus an:

der ganze unterschied zwischenden wievielauchimmersorten an sand ist, wie oft der sand in sand- oderkieswerk gewaschen ist.

mauer- oder maurersand ist maximal einmal gewaschener sand mit den ganzen organischen feinanteilen, die ausblühungen und unkraut mitbringen können.

dieser sand wird, bzw wurde zum mauern, wir fliesenleger nehmen ihn für in dickbett (speis) zu verlegen.

sand für aussenarbeiten, auch im und am teich ist "doppelt gewasachener sand" aus dem die feinanteile im wesentlichen rausgewaschen sind. 

dieser sand ist daher grobkörniger, blüht aber nicht aus und ist sauberer zu verarbeiten.

klugsch.eissermodus aus.

sandkastensand ist ein vergleichbarer sand, der ist - glaube ich - nochmal extra behandelt, wegen krankheiten und sonstigem. und vor allem ist er teurer.

mein tip für arbeiten mit sand am teich - der doppelt gewaschene aus jedem kieswerk in erreichbarer nähe. mischung ca. 1:2bis3


----------

